# Pygmy Goat Stitches in Teat not healing



## Farm Mama (Aug 19, 2014)

My pygmy goat tore her teat.  The Vet tried staples which failed.  Then stitches 2 weeks ago.  Today I cleaned the area with saline to photo and show the Vet her progress.  It appears that the milk is still coming out of the sides of the wound/stitches.  She is acting fine.  Anyone have experience with this???


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 20, 2014)

I wonder if you could use that glue for wounds.


----------



## Farm Mama (Aug 21, 2014)

Good question, I wonder if you can use glue with stitches.  In our case the stitches at the top are fine.  Seems to need something on the sides.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 21, 2014)

I would check with your vet about it.


----------



## Farm Mama (Aug 21, 2014)

I just messaged her   If milk is coming out of the sides of the wound, its not a great deal.  I really hope we can leave the stitches in longer and let it dry out more.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Aug 29, 2014)

The only hesitation I would have about the skin glue is sealing in any bacteria. This could create a pocket full of pus which could spread like wildfire. You could lose a half of the udder. I would consult your vet 1st. Good luck!


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 29, 2014)

It is def. a good idea to check with the vet first before doing things that could back fire.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Aug 29, 2014)

The skin glue is a wonderful tool for cuts or lacerations that might require steri-strips or just a few sutures. I have used it with great success on myself and my dog but a surgical-type scrub and good cleaning MUST be completed prior to use of such glue. If all the prep work is done prior to gluing, the results are phenomenal!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 26, 2014)

Good to have the vet check it again.  Then, once thoroughly cleaned out, glue or steri-strips might be a good idea.  Is she on antibiotics?  Not one for giving meds without cause but an udder infection could really be bad so might be wise to do a prophylactic course.


----------

